# clavier sans fil clignote



## r.e.m (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un clavier mac sans fil qui clignote. J'ai cru qu'il s'agissait des piles mais même avec des piles neuves, le clavier clignotent toujours et s'eteint au bout d'un moment. Merci de m'aider.

bye

r.e.m


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

r.e.m a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un clavier mac sans fil qui clignote. J'ai cru qu'il s'agissait des piles mais même avec des piles neuves, le clavier clignotent toujours et s'eteint au bout d'un moment. Merci de m'aider.
> 
> bye
> 
> r.e.m



Il ciglnote quand... ? Le mien aussi clignote lorsqu'il tente de trouver l'ordinateur...
A+


----------



## r.e.m (3 Mars 2008)

il clignote au bout de trois secondes une fois l'ordi allumé, comme si il ne trouvait pas de connexion, un probleme sans fil ou bluethoot peut etre?


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

r.e.m a dit:


> il clignote au bout de trois secondes une fois l'ordi allumé, comme si il ne trouvait pas de connexion, un probleme sans fil ou bluethoot peut etre?



Il sont bien appariés? 
Fonctionne-t-il ce clavier. 
Sinon s'il clignote juste au début c'est juste qu'il se connecte...
A+


----------



## r.e.m (3 Mars 2008)

il marchait très bien oui puis il s'est deconnecté, depuis il clignote toujours, peut etre une fausse manip qui a coupé la connexion clavier?


----------



## r.e.m (3 Mars 2008)

surtout, il clignote quelques instants mais il finit par s'éteindre


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

r.e.m a dit:


> surtout, il clignote quelques instants mais il finit par s'éteindre



Dans ce cas-là recommence la procédure pour l'apparier à ton ordi, ça prend cinq minutes... 
Tu ne l'as pas utilisé avec une autre machine?
A+


----------



## r.e.m (3 Mars 2008)

Il est branché sur un mini mac et il est souvent utilisé sur d'autres écrans par exemple mais toujours sur le mini mac. Comment faire pour apparier? merci


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

r.e.m a dit:


> Il est branché sur un mini mac et il est souvent utilisé sur d'autres écrans par exemple mais toujours sur le mini mac. Comment faire pour apparier? merci



Tu cliques sur l'icone bluetooth tu supprimes le clavier qui existait auparavant s'il y est encore dans les "préférences bluetooth" et ensuite tu fais "configurer un appareil bluetooth"
A+


----------

